# Video Recording Limit



## msamiullah (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi ,
Well I am new to photography and and I need a camera which has good lens for both photos and videos.
Currently I am comparing Canon60D and Nikkon D5100 (as both have rotating LCD).
My question is it true that with canon60d one could only ave video of 12min at maximum quality and is that same limit applies to Nikkon D5100 also ?
IF it possible to record for longer durations on these cameras if they have high capacity SD cards.
IF you suggest any other HD camera for that please let me know thnx !!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 1, 2011)

I would suggest a video camera.  Then your limit will be the memory card & battery.


----------



## KmH (Dec 1, 2011)

How many videos have you seen lately that have any segment lasting more than 30 seconds.

In a finished video, a 30 second segment is like - forever - and 10 second segments are considered long.


----------



## mangtarn (Dec 1, 2011)

i just realized that. i do remember watching a documentary about how television is making people's attention span shorter. it all make sense now.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 1, 2011)

If you need longer video recording times, buy a video camera.   Right tool for the right job.  Otherwise it is kind of like trying to hammer in nails with a screw driver.  It can be done, but takes a damn long time and a lot of extra effort.


----------



## msamiullah (Dec 2, 2011)

can somone tell me wats the maximum video recording limit on Nikon D7000 and D5100


----------



## MarkF48 (Dec 2, 2011)

The limit is shown in the D7000 manual on page 58. I would suspect the D5100 would be the same or similar. Most DSLR's impose a limit of movie segments based on a 4GB file size and the number of segments is limited by the size of the memory card.

Link to download D7000 manual.......
D7000 Users Manual


----------



## KmH (Dec 2, 2011)

Many don't understand that a DSLR needs some additional attachments/accessories to perform even half decently as a video camera.

DSLR & Film Camera Accessories
Redrock for video DSLRs
edelkrone© Store


----------



## whyhifly (Jan 14, 2012)

I have class 10SD card i believe. Im not sure if it depends on the settings I used but at that time it recorded up to 20min at a time.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 14, 2012)

The only DSLR I know of that surpasses the 12 minute rule is the Canon 1DX. 
The problem with DSLR's is that you'll fry the sensors if you were to go over their limit. If you watch a movie or a tv program and really pay attention there is rarely a clip anywhere near 12 solid minutes of film. It's all made up of small segments of recording-usually a couple minutes at best. 
Whyhifly had to be using something other than the full sized resolution. 
If you want to shoot video you are better off buying a video camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 14, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> The only DSLR I know of that surpasses the 12 minute rule is the Canon 1DX.



D7000 is 20 minutes.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > The only DSLR I know of that surpasses the 12 minute rule is the Canon 1DX.
> ...


Totally missed that one! I suspect the new D4 has "fixed" the limits of even the D7000 too.. I haven't looked at it's specs at all yet.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 14, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > MLeeK said:
> ...



20:00 at 24p, 29:59 at 30p.


----------

